# Smithsonian = AWESOME



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

I just got all the photos uploaded from my trip to the smithsonian collection today. there are 215 photos, resized to 640x480 (or thereabouts), so that it is accessible to those with lower connection speeds. if you want an original resolution copy of any of the pictures, just pm me with a link to the picture, and ill send you the original. the original image quality is MUCH higher. enjoy!!

http://public.fotki.com/wogga/smithsonian/


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 1, 2006)

Those are awesome Colin! The Smithsonian has Neofinetia!!! Though they look a little rough 

That bird looked pretty friendly.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 2, 2006)

Whoa, is that a haynaldianum by spicerianum cross?

http://public.fotki.com/wogga/smithsonian/p1010749.html

That bloom rules.

--Stephen


----------



## Wogga (Jul 2, 2006)

i'm not sure. unfortunately it was a NOID. did you see the formation of the dorsal and synsepal?!?! that was f___ing amazing!!! ill call the director and see if he can figure out what it is. do you want the original, stephen?

did you see http://public.fotki.com/wogga/smithsonian/p1010736.html
??
the roots on that thing were stupendous!! vandaceous, even. if you cant see full detail in the small picture, pm me and ill send you the original - it shows the detail MUCH MUCH better.

yes, celia (the gold crested cockatoo [bird]) was VERY friendly. she is the personal pet of the director, Tom Mirenda - AWESOME GUY. if any of you live in the d.c. area, or even close, join the national capital orchid society and talk to tom mirenda. this guy is super knowledgeable


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2006)

Impressive collection!


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2006)

#70 looks like 2 baby birds in a nest. 
#78 *is* interesting
#153 (well you knew I'd notice that one)
#161 - what is that?? looks a little like a pinguicula, but not the plant, just the flower (??)
Celia looks like a real sweetheart!

Some neat pleuros too.  THANKS!


----------



## Wogga (Jul 2, 2006)

Heather said:


> #70 looks like 2 baby birds in a nest.
> #78 *is* interesting
> #153 (well you knew I'd notice that one)
> #161 - what is that?? looks a little like a pinguicula, but not the plant, just the flower (??)
> ...



The draculas and masdevallias were quite impressive indeed - lots of stuff in bloom right now. Im still working on finding out what that crazy paph was. 

153 is actually a prince edward of york. 3/4 sanderianum, 1/4 rothschildianum. for some reason the petal structure of the rothschildianum showed a lot heavier through the breeding - just didnt get that long petal of the sand. really cool looking multifloral nonetheless. 

161 - for the life of me i cant remember what it was called. i was on such information overload that i cant remember half of the names, except of the plants that i got divisions of. i'll be in touch with Tom and try and uncover the answers to these mysteries soon. 

Celia was great! shes a major attention fiend. she did this little thing with her facial feathers where she curled them in front of her beak as if to try and make herself prettier. so adorable!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 2, 2006)

Wogga said:


> 153 is actually a prince edward of york. 3/4 sanderianum, 1/4 rothschildianum. for some reason the petal structure of the rothschildianum showed a lot heavier through the breeding - just didnt get that long petal of the sand. really cool looking multifloral nonetheless.


I really doubt that, especially if it's a PEOY backcrossed onto a sanderianum, like you said.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm not pontificating, just repeating what i was told. *shrug*


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 2, 2006)

Wogga said:


> I'm not pontificating, just repeating what i was told. *shrug*


I wasn't trying to be mean... I don't even really see much(any?) roth in it.


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, so that everyone can see what we're talking about....






The petals are awfully wide, and I think they are too short to have that much sanderianum involved. I agree with Zach regarding the lack of roth influence in there, and the petal color and stance reminds me a lot of my Eva Weigner (stonei x haynaldianum) but I don't think it's that. 

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that it's Screaming Eagle - sanderianum x Berenice (phil. x lowii)


----------



## Wogga (Jul 2, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean... I don't even really see much(any?) roth in it.



I didn't think you were being mean. Irish Catholic family, remember? it takes a lot more than telling me you disagree with me to offend me


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 2, 2006)

Think it may have some Cochlopetalum in it?


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2006)

Heather said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that it's Screaming Eagle - sanderianum x Berenice (phil. x lowii)



Or not. 
Most of the SEs I just looked at were very phil. dominant. 
This one was the only one even remotely spotty enough....
http://www.caycanhvietnam.com/hoalan/Paphiopedilum_screaming_eagle.JPG


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 2, 2006)

Heather said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that it's Screaming Eagle - sanderianum x Berenice (phil. x lowii)


Doesn't Screaming Eagle have much, much longer petals? I think to kill of the petal length of the sanderianum there has to be *some* short petaled Paph in it.


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Doesn't Screaming Eagle have much, much longer petals? I think to kill of the petal length of the sanderianum there has to be *some* short petaled Paph in it.



I think it is a pretty variable cross. 
However, I'd like to hear some other people's thoughts on what this might be. It's interesting but I don't think it is PEOY. 

I don't see any cochlopetalum in it either...
Sorry, I like these little challenges.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 2, 2006)

Paging Stephen to thread...


----------



## silence882 (Jul 2, 2006)

hrm that is a toughy. I do see rothschildianum influence in the striping on the petals. There's also haynaldianum in the ends of the petals. I would guess it's a Houghtoniae (rothschildianum x haynaldianum) crossed to either sanderianum or philippinense var. roebelenii.

The staminode might be able to tell the tale...

--Stephen


----------



## Wogga (Jul 2, 2006)

I emailed Tom about it - hopefully hell be able to tell me, then we can do a super duper paph id!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 2, 2006)

The little pink flower looks like a Chirita to me, they are related to african violets.

The cross looks like Prime Child x sanderianum to me, but that's just a guess.

Jon
________
N engine


----------

